# Guess the cat breed?



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

where has that thread gone?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

loads of threads got deleted last night by someone, who is now banned


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe someone should start a new one then


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok guess this one and no it is not a Bengal


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Haven't a clue but will guess anyways-a brown spotted Abyssian type cat person


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

lol no  i think not many poeple would know this one  one or two breeders may we will have to see .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Is he/she a wild cat?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

is this the new one then
if so i'll sticky it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

not fair, it got deleted when it was my turn 

ummm my guess is serengheti


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes carol make it the new one cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

carol can u adjust the name of this thread to guess the cat breed????

by the wa im guessing ocicat???


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

She is not Wild and not a Ocicat


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Is she definitley a cat then JZ?:Okay is she a Jackal?


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL yes a cat bit of a new one


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> LOL yes a cat bit of a new one


I wish i'd not popped on this thread now as it's doin' my head in-but great fun,ya good at this JZ-btw-your kitts are gorgeous,had a noze in a desperate bid to guess this catI thought i might be able to google the pic-but computer said "don't be silly"Aaah-is she a Burmangal-as in cross of Burmese and Bengal?Or a LeoperBengalersian?You can figure that one loveLOL


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Kelly , and No lol , not any of them


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say it is a Savannah


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

No not a Savannah


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Egyptian Mau then?


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

No lol , see if this photo helps.
And no it is not wild , ok maybe a bit lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Chausie??? or a Bobcat Hybrid???


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> No lol , see if this photo helps.
> And no it is not wild , ok maybe a bit lol


Abyssinian?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

african wildcat???


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's huge whatever it is.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Chausie??? or a Bobcat Hybrid???


Good job , yes a Chausie F2 female in photo one


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You won Eolabeo, get your piccie up


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

oh my bloody word  i cant beleve it hehe.
sorry to keep u all waiting i didnt know i won lol.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok is it a Black Footed Cat


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great Eolabeo-J's pic was a great one and i stood no chance and you pop up with this gorgeous creatureIs this one a Boltonian Wild cat?Thats managed to hybernate in some really hot,foreign part of the world til now....I know i'm so poo at breeds other than Siams/Ori's and asbo moggies(even then i have to check)But am learning though i know what NFC looks like


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it an Asian leopard cat


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> Ok is it a Black Footed Cat


yes its a black footed cat...was it that obvious??? im not a cat person so idonno wats hard to you cat peeps and wat is easy lol. ur go.


Siamese Kelly said:


> Great Eolabeo-J's pic was a great one and i stood no chance and you pop up with this gorgeous creatureIs this one a Boltonian Wild cat?Thats managed to hybernate in some really hot,foreign part of the world til now....I know i'm so poo at breeds other than Siams/Ori's and asbo moggies(even then i have to check)But am learning though i know what NFC looks like


LOL...u kow alot more then i do...but hey...i try


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL , no that was not a easy cat, that would have been going for weeks i think if i was not on here 
Am ok with the wild cats and the mix breeds with wild in , but any others and i would be guessing for weeks  lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> LOL , no that was not a easy cat, that would have been going for weeks i think if i was not on here
> Am ok with the wild cats and the mix breeds with wild in , but any others and i would be guessing for weeks  lol


LOL phew...coz i aint a cat person i wernt to sure if it was easy or not lol...glad it was a hardish one lol....well it was untill u came along pmsl haha.

its ur go to put a breed cat up


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Go on then J, your turn. Please try and do one that hasnt got spots if poss, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Go on then J, your turn. Please try and do one that hasnt got spots if poss, lol


lmao   coming ta think of it..we ave had alotta spotty cats aint we haha


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

OK lol , one for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Havana Brown ????

ps... a word of advice...rename ur cat be4 u save picture lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a havana?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

balls u beat me too it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> balls u beat me too it!


lol....only coz i cheated...i wouldnt ave a clue otherwise 

she didnt rename her cat pic there4 making it easy for people to cheat...ive had the same prob up in the dog guess the breed lol....

so find a new kitty duck and rename it lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Think I might have a guess at the next one. I am feeling lucky tonight...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Think I might have a guess at the next one. I am feeling lucky tonight...


LOL haha


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL haha


What is that creepy crawly thing in the top left corner on all your post's


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh May, that naughty person has got a flea running round on their avatar, give them a dose of the killler spray will you please, cos it is very annoying


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Havana Brown ????
> 
> ps... a word of advice...rename ur cat be4 u save picture lol


ok lol , see im no good at this lol.
ok put a new cat up


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jayuzuri said:


> ok lol , see am no good at this lol.
> ok put a new cat up


im the same. now if its a old fashion moggy


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

may said:


> What is that creepy crawly thing in the top left corner on all your post's


thats my flea called mertal  


Saynamore said:


> Oh May, that naughty person has got a flea running round on their avatar, give them a dose of the killler spray will you please, cos it is very annoying


   mertal heard that


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

its gotta be an ashera ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> Ok guess this one and no it is not a Bengal


i was answering ashera to this cat , aint gone totally mad yet........... nearly though


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Awaiting the new picture don't know why im going to play i don't know many cat breeds, but i'll give it a try!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

GUESS THE BREED OF THIS CAT.


----------



## LittleMissAspie (May 4, 2008)

Don Sphynx?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

bi colour sphynx ?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope......you both are close.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

dont know , but i found these little lovelies


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

A peterbald??


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

siamese candrika said:


> dont know , but i found these little lovelies


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!telekitties


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

hope they havent been sprayed , hope its been done to the photo rather than the kittens


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

silverfox said:


> A peterbald??


Yes WELDONE!!!  you pick now!


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

I think they are quite nice dont you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, i like them


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

nicer than the sphynx , i guess coz it doesnt show the skin tone it has a cuter look .................. even though sphynxes are gorgeous they arnt everyones cup of tea, i guess that can be said about any breed though


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

i know im not a winner , and i will probably die trying so im putting a picture up any way *name that cat






*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

another of the same breed


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Russian Blue?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a blue something or other


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

thats the colour but not the breed heee heee this is fun


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

is it a Chartreux.?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it a Munchkin?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

no it has a country name and something to do with its tail


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

Australian mist??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Abbysinian long tail, just guessing at owt now, lol, or Manx long tailed, pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

korat?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

no no and ooooooooh no lol its an american **** tail


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Abbysinian long tail, just guessing at owt now, lol, or Manx long tailed, pmsl


manx long tail indeed now thats hilarious lmfao


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

American Ringtail


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> American Ringtail


omg ur rite lol.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Doh! come on then Eo get a piccie put up


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> American Ringtail


yay well done ,clever meezer mad lady lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

OK heres next one...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No sorry Tracey won it didnt she, come on Trace get a piccie up there, lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wouldnt be Manx by any chance would it, lol ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

long haired manx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Wouldnt be Manx by any chance would it, lol ?


ild say it is lol... a tailess manx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

theyre really quite cute chunky and heavy looking


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope!!

I know how clever you lot are wouldnt make it that easy and give you a manx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Nope!!
> 
> I know how clever you lot are wouldnt make it that easy and give you a manx


well i neva


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cymric cat ???????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ild say it is lol... a tailess manx


opposed to 1 of these long tailed manxes lol got any pics of them lol?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Nope!!
> 
> I know how clever you lot are wouldnt make it that easy and give you a manx


Oh pants! thought I'd got it then  sob!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

siamese candrika said:


> opposed to 1 of these long tailed manxes lol got any pics of them lol?


no lol.

i still say its a cymric


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> cymric cat ???????


Yep! Well done! xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

American bobtail or Japanese bobtail


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Yep! Well done! xx


Oh Boll****cks isnt that the same as a manx cat anyway, oh I'm a poor loser, throw the board over at Monopoly every time too. Big sulk on now


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

rumpy riser ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Yep! Well done! xx


oh i say  tyvm 

here ya go  a kitty and an adult...u cat peeps will get it rite away lol...i donno wats hard and wats not   ( lol @ saynamore ) hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh Boll****cks isnt that the same as a manx cat anyway, oh I'm a poor loser, throw the board over at Monopoly every time too. Big sulk on now


thats wot posh people call um intit lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh Boll****cks isnt that the same as a manx cat anyway, oh I'm a poor loser, throw the board over at Monopoly every time too. Big sulk on now


LOL dont know is it?? Might be - I kind of figured the name looked welsh and it had a sep section from the manx so thought it must be different? lol

Big Hug Saynamore, there there


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

siamese candrika said:


> thats wot posh people call um intit lol


oh am i posh  ? hehe ...wat wat

i dont mind deleting my pics and letting u take it saynamore ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

oooooh i like the kitten not so keen on the grown cat though shes pants


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Turkish Van??????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

ive got an adult one to ...ere ya go


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Turkish Van??????


haha yes u did it lol....ur turn...see ya didnt wait long pmsl...gotta go dump a monitor in the skip lol...ave fun hehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ive got an adult one to ...ere ya go


shes got david bowie eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Well done Saynamore lol - You feel better now? PMSL


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yipeee won a do at last. Just watching Jo Brand on Comedy channel she is hilarious, seen her live in Blackburn. Peeing meself laughing at the mo. New cat piccie to follow, when I've dried up, pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

well i promised myself i was going to watch a film tonight , so im going to bed to watch tv ........... night everyone


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Night Candriks,will put new question piccie on soon,prob at next adverts, lol ...............


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Here we go, hope I upload it right................


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Here we go, hope I upload it right................


i typed in their names oreo and shadow...and came up wiv ocicats lol.

me thinks u best pic anotha picture and rename it 

least im honest lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i typed in their names oreo and shadow...and came up wiv ocicats lol.
> 
> me thinks u best pic anotha picture and rename it
> 
> least im honest lol


PMSL I done the same thing in google images and it took me through to Wilki encyclopedia haha.

Giving away our secrets now! lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i typed in their names oreo and shadow...and came up wiv ocicats lol.
> 
> me thinks u best pic anotha picture and rename it
> 
> least im honest lol


Doh! will pick another piccie can't have any cheating going on, lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Here you go then Eo.............................


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

looks inbetween a sphynx and a devon rex oooooooooh i love devon rex they are scrum diddly dumptious


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

something something curl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No, no, no, no, no, lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

if its got little legs it might be a dwelf


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

close Candrik,lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

bambino ............................... face is right its just them damn ears


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

nope!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> LOL yes a cat bit of a new one


I love your website and the way you keep your cats.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Was that a guess


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

elf cat????


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeah! Well done Eo  Your turn..................


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

ty  ill look into picking a cat for u lot to guess rite away as ya all do pmsl


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

ok heres the next cat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

i say? is everyone dead??? lloll....is my cat pic to hard?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it a commonly breed moggy?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i say? is everyone dead??? lloll....is my cat pic to hard?


lol , yep!! what the hell is it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Is it a commonly breed moggy?


no it is a pedigree beleve it or not lol


jens4cats said:


> lol , yep!! what the hell is it?


not telling yert  ill give u peeps a few more guesses and then ill tell all


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its not a turkish van or a teeny tiny Maine Coone  oooooo panickin now lass, cant get it


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Its not a turkish van or a teeny tiny Maine Coone  oooooo panickin now lass, cant get it


ill give u a clue to ur answer...u was nearly rite in the first cat guess.

here anotha pic of one....im not gonna give u the obvious color in this cat breed coz that will give it away bigtime..altho my clue may well of done just that lol.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its not a van cos the van bit means nearly all white................. so the clue has to be in the turkish bit????????????????


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well its not a van cos the van bit means nearly all white................. so the clue has to be in the turkish bit????????????????


   maybe 

god i hope i aint picked the same breed as be4...they look diffrent tho lol...only time will tell pmsl.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a turkish angora?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> is it a turkish angora?


yep well done lol  it is a turkish angora 

ur go


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Damm got close then, your turn Jens!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok here goes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

singapura cat?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

nope.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

ocelot ?????


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No but getting warmer


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

just have to share something with ya all i became an aunty tonight to little alfie robert ps aint got a clue what cat that is


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

siamese candrika said:


> just have to share something with ya all i became an aunty tonight to little alfie robert ps aint got a clue what cat that is


congratulations


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

margay????

oh congrats siamese candrika


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no........


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

oh balls lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Jaguarundi???? lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No sorry, keep guessing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> No sorry, keep guessing!


Ocicat??????? ave i said that??? lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ocelot ?????


iam afraid so!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> iam afraid so!


oh did i get it lol??? i was gonna say next the Iberian lynx.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No,sorry, i meant iam afraid your wrong, keep guessing


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> No,sorry, i meant iam afraid your wrong, keep guessing


oh balls bags 

is it a wild cat?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ye its a small wild cat


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> ye its a small wild cat


ive been typing small wild cat in for ages and getting nowhere lol.

back to theee drawing board lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

flat headed cat ?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

nope,iam off to bed now so youve got all night to guess, will check back in the morning, nightey night


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> nope,iam off to bed now so youve got all night to guess, will check back in the morning, nightey night


was about to write ive given up meself and im going aswell lol...

cant wait to see wtf it is lol..g nite.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

have i made it too hard?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

no i aint givin in lol


----------



## Tigerfeet (Aug 7, 2008)

Asian Leopard Cat??


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no sorry.......


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you want a clue?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Is it a Rusty Spotted ?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Is it a Rusty Spotted ?*


OMG ur rite lol...how on earth did ya get that  tell me ya secret 

ok i just typed in this >>> spotty cat breeds and it came up ffs...how divvy am i lmao.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Loe, I love wild cats, especially the endangered ones*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, Loe, I love wild cats, especially the endangered ones*


They are beautifull aint they  i luv all big cats


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes selk, its a rusty spotted cat, your turn!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wooo, Thanks Jen. 
Give me a bit of time to find one, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ok, here you are....guess the breed*


----------



## Tigerfeet (Aug 7, 2008)

Wild guess...looks like an Abyssinian?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, sorry*


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

maybe African wild cat


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No Russel, sorry*


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

American Shothair?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it a singapura?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yes Jen, well done*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry selk, been of line for a couple of days, looking for another pic


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here you go! Hope ive not made it too hard?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Domestic Short Hair White???


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Look like Siamese to me, Siamese twins lol  or maybe White Oriental


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh maybe not their noses and ears arnt pointed enough and long enough,doh!!! I'm useless at this game


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh maybe not their noses and ears arnt pointed enough and long enough,doh!!! I'm useless at this game


LOOk at me then lol....least were trying pmsl


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Look like Siamese to me, Siamese twins lol  or maybe White Oriental


Sorry its neither


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Domestic Short Hair White???


It is a pedigree cat


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it scottish rex?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

nope.....


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Its a russian white?!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes twinkles well done,beutifull arent they, your turn


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn...no idea now - could take me a while to find something...


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry if this isn't very good or too hard/bad picture.

Here you go.

x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

is it possibly a "Siberian" ?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

No sorry x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a nfc?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure what an nfc is but no I don't think so...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> is it a nfc?


she meant norweigen forst cat twinkle 

that was my guess aswell as soon as i see that cat lol..looks like one of selks, but she beat me to it lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

silver tabby longhaired persian????


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

chunky Tiffanie?


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Ragamuffin?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

None of those I'm afraid
xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it a Maine Coone?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Is it a Maine Coone?


PMSL - No, just cos I've got one now


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Selkirk Rex Variant? can't see any curls from here .....


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

earlybird said:


> Selkirk Rex Variant? can't see any curls from here .....


actually scrap that guess .....

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Not sure what an nfc is but no I don't think so...


Sorry i meant norweigen forest cat?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Blue Torbie??? or Snowgum Siberian Cat?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Silver Somali Cat??
























































and a


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

No...do you give up then - sorry if its boring you


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can we have a clue?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Apparently they are a cross between a skunk and a persian.

Pooh bear would have liked them because they are named after one of his favourite things.

x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a honey bear cat?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

twinkles said:


> No...do you give up then - sorry if its boring you


LOL nooo its not boring me, it makes it all the more betta wen we ave to guess for awile.

i was just taking the piss coz u hadnt replyed at that time lol.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Apparently they are a cross between a skunk and a persian.
> 
> Pooh bear would have liked them because they are named after one of his favourite things.
> 
> x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

It wasnt me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (that did that cross, lol)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, its a honeybear cat, I've just googled too, pmsl  God forbid  Don't know whether I believe it or not


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i googled it too, gotta say ive never heard of untill today, is it my turn?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A cross between a skunk and a persian !!!!!!!!
A SKURSIAN........hahahahahaha
or a smelly persian...
first time ive heared of a honeybear cat i must say. well done for finding that one. best wishes..............chris


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Your turn Jens I reckon


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry for the slow response, well done. Weird one eh!
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Sorry for the slow response, well done. Weird one eh!
> x


dont worry bout it, it shows u have a life pmsl 

and yer the cat was a brilliant choice, it looked like a few known cat breeds, very tricky but excellent.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ok here we go!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> ok here we go!
> 
> View attachment 8373


Somali?? xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no sorry.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> no sorry.


damn, back to the drawing board lol xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

ok im gonna try a domestic short hair lol ??? worth a shot be4 i go on the hunt for pedigrees lol.

or oriental longhair??


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

nope.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

rite so its a ped then hmmmm.

i donno where to start lol, ill go hunt


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Turkish Angora


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no sorry weve already had that one


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

tiffanie????


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> tiffanie????


yes its a tiffanie, well done


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> yes its a tiffanie, well done


OOOOOOOOO brilliant 

ill be bk some time taday or this evening to stick a cat up


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OOOOOOOOO brilliant
> 
> ill be bk some time taday or this evening to stick a cat up


Stick a cat up what? pmsl


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Stick a cat up what? pmsl


Oh sorry lol, i aint been on till now  ill go see wat i can find


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

ok ere ya go


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

its an ashera,( not sure on spelling)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> its an ashera,( not sure on spelling)


bloody ayda woman  ur good lol.

mind u, to me that looked a tricky one but im no cat person lol, wd ur turn


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

what can i say, iam either really good or really sad, probably sad,lol 

gonna look for a really hard one this time, give me a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

here you go!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> here you go!
> View attachment 8585


marbled bengal??? or a lynx point marbled tabby cat??


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

ohh i think ive got it, Florida Sun Cat??? if theres such a thing lol.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no both wrong


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

ohhh pmsl ok ummm .

ill look into it more lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

im afraid i aint got a clue lol...

ive tryed to find it but ive failed lol.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

it begins with an "s" if thats any help. it originates from kenya.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Sokoke


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> Sokoke


yes its a sokoke! well done , your turn


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oooh ok!


try this one...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

its a Jaguarundis, isnt it?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> its a Jaguarundis, isnt it?


well done!  your turn!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, took some finding, but here goes


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

a baby panther !!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no, it originates from a wild cat though


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

does that mean i get 1 point for being close, lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> does that mean i get 1 point for being close, lol


if you say so!lol!
not quite close enough though


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Bombay??????


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no sorry, begins with b though


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

burmese or bombay?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Black british???

maybe even an american shorthair???


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no..........


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

It looks incredibly similar to an American Bombay I have seen before but as that's been ruled out I give up!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Ocicat....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Ocicat....


no its not an ocicat,

iam surprised you didnt get it.

do you need more clues


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

edited lol...divy guess


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

rare black african wildcat???


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it.. a Black Cat?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> rare black african wildcat???


nope,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Coraline said:


> Is it.. a Black Cat?


it is black but it is a pedigree breed. its a m********* b*****

thats gotta help a little


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

does this breed come in other coat colours Jen?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

im pretty sure it could be a Bombay , perhaps one known in france as the magician cat?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oh i know i know!!! a black Bengal!!  or Melanistic Bengal!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> oh i know i know!!! a black Bengal!!  or Melanistic Bengal!


Well done, its a melanistic bengal, i thought no one would ever get it

your turn


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Well done, its a melanistic bengal, i thought no one would ever get it
> 
> your turn


omg and ther i was looking at bengals lol...damn damn


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Well done, its a melanistic bengal, i thought no one would ever get it
> 
> your turn


you gave it away when you replied to Christina! haha 

ok my turn...

go!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a cymric?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> is it a cymric?


damn it... lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

next turn


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

here you go, an easier one


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

a toyger...............


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

thai's mum said:


> a toyger...............


yip i see that toygers picture lol...all ya need is jen to comfirm 

i want one of them toygers, their really nice.


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yip i see that toygers picture lol...all ya need is jen to comfirm
> 
> i want one of them toygers, their really nice.


gawjus are nt they, still prefer me siamese though!! he he he


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

thai's mum said:


> gawjus are nt they, still prefer me siamese though!! he he he


siamese are beautifull cats, one of my favs


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> siamese are beautifull cats, one of my favs


i would like to have a syhpnx one day...or a peterbald.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

yey, its a toyger


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

thai's mum said:


> i would like to have a syhpnx one day...or a peterbald.


omg now ur choice of cats are exactly the same as mine  and i luvvv the cornish rexes to  oh nd i want a bald bambino


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg now ur choice of cats are exactly the same as mine  and i luvvv the cornish rexes to  oh nd i want a bald bambino


lol, great minds think alike!!!  love the cornish too, but still cant tear myself away from the meezers!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

thai's mum said:


> lol, great minds think alike!!!  love the cornish too, but still cant tear myself away from the meezers!!!


hehehe...its funny how alot of breeds take our fancy but thers always one we cant be wivout...bit like me and my english bullys.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

can we have a new one? think thais mom was the winner


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Is anyone going to post a new one please?????


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a singapura


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha Jen, you guessed that right on page 9 too, lol. 
We need some different breeds*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ye that was abit too easy! give me some time and ill find a gooden


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, ok. *


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

i think it must be a Singapura but it certainly isn't a UK one!



raggs said:


> Is anyone going to post a new one please?????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Probably American bred ?*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Probably 



Selk67U2 said:


> *Probably American bred ?*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

woops sorry i just random searched rare breeds on google. lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

here you go, think this is a tough one


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

heres a better pic


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

australian mist?


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

ok to lazy to read it all did not come on last night sounds like someone was having fun!!
My guess on the first cat is a serangetie sorry cannot spell but i think you can work it out lol really nice cat


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> australian mist?


OMG! i thought id picked a hard one

your turn


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe Jen, you did, I knew what it was because of them being at the shows, but wanted to let others have a go. Unless you've seen them you would'nt know what they were, as they are very new to this country*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I;ve never seen one in the flesh, but because they're very similar to Asians I've always taken a bit of an interest in the breed and looked at a few websites 



Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe Jen, you did, I knew what it was because of them being at the shows, but wanted to let others have a go. Unless you've seen them you would'nt know what they were, as they are very new to this country*


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

someone gonna post ???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> someone gonna post ???


   ...


----------



## Becky890 (Sep 20, 2008)

Can anyone guess this one:


Sorry if it's not turn =l


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it an nfc?


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm guessing Maine Coone


----------



## Becky890 (Sep 20, 2008)

KitCats said:


> I'm guessing Maine Coone


_Well done! It is a maine coon. _


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

ok here's my one for you all, Guess the breed


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

iam guessing a toyger, but weve already had that one?


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL yes it was , although thought we'd had a MC too  Your turn


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

here you go, one of my most favourite kitties


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> here you go, one of my most favourite kitties
> 
> View attachment 9475


clouded leopard???


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

yes well done, i just love em!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> yes well done, i just love em!


ty 

they are beautifull aint they  their faces are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

ok wat type cat is this  ?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

it looks like a tabby colourpoint


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

nope ....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Is it a Burmese Loe*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Is it a Burmese Loe*


nope 

omg for once ive found a tricky one, wheee heee heeeee 

if some effer gets this after i wrote the above im so gonna scream lol.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, Loe*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, Loe*


hehehe


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it a burmilla?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

good grief, I hope not!! A burmese with blue eyes and stripes??? 



Selk67U2 said:


> *Is it a Burmese Loe*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> good grief, I hope not!! A burmese with blue eyes and stripes???


Oh please, why must you put everyone down....it's a game and a guess, we are not all perfect, unlike you make out to be. We don't need the sarky comments when someone gets it wrong thanks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

can't help it - having owned and bred Burmese since 1982!! (and also as a judge of the breed)

It was just a light-hearted comment 

I can't hazard a guess as to what it is, other than it is some sort of tabby pointed breed.



Selk67U2 said:


> Oh please, why must you put everyone down....it's a game and a guess, we are not all perfect, unlike you make out to be. We don't need the sarky comments when someone gets it wrong thanks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> It was just a light-hearted comment


*It might of been if you had'nt put the shocked face and all the exclamation and question marks.
I might show and breed, but I certainly don't know every cat breed there is by any means. 
Anyway, enough said, this is a game and meant to be a bit of fun*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Is it a burmilla?





kozykatz said:


> can't help it - having owned and bred Burmese since 1982!! (and also as a judge of the breed)
> 
> It was just a light-hearted comment
> 
> I can't hazard a guess as to what it is, other than it is some sort of tabby pointed breed.


no soz ya both wrong


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

oooh you have a goodie here Loe! what about.... a classic tabby siamese (with pale eye colour)? (or has someone already guess this one )


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Rraa said:


> oooh you have a goodie here Loe! what about.... a classic tabby siamese (with pale eye colour)? (or has someone already guess this one )


hehehe i know 

but no, sorry ur wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

clue anyone


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*A longhaired tabby thats been shaved, hehe
Is that the clue Loe, a cat with headphones, hahaha*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it a not very chunky british?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

is it a breed recognised by GCCF? that would be a good clue (possibly) 



Eolabeo said:


> clue anyone


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *A longhaired tabby thats been shaved, hehe
> Is that the clue Loe, a cat with headphones, hahaha*


lol nope...and the cats just my lil groover 


jens4cats said:


> is it a not very chunky british?


nope 


kozykatz said:


> is it a breed recognised by GCCF? that would be a good clue (possibly)


ooo ill just go check...im not a cat person ya see lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

nope its not reconised by the GCCF in the uk


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*What about a munchkin ? Though it's legs look too long on that pic, lol*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *What about a munchkin ? Though it's legs look too long on that pic, lol*


nope its not a munchkin....pssst, i wanna bald munchkin


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ewww, Loe, hahaha*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ewww, Loe, hahaha*


Their bautifull cats lol  so wrinkly and awww. 

wanna clue on my cat breed guess?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You should get a Sphynx, lol.
Yep clue would be good ta hun*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

i wanna sphynx aswell actually  one of my fav cats ever.

ok clue is.... these cats can be registered with the Rare and Exotic Feline 
Registry in the USA and are very simalar to the bengal wiv their characteristics


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

i knew there was Bengal in there somewhere

is it a Desert Lynx?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> i knew there was Bengal in there somewhere
> 
> is it a Desert Lynx?


hehehe yep  weldone  ur turn


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

OK, here's one:










(hope I've done this right!)


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> OK, here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ocicat 

but your direct link gave it away! 

i also recognised the photo from the ocicat club page!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

here's mine...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

is it an ashera, we had it a few weeks ago,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, lol, did we Jen. We do seem to be getting a few repeats now*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ill look for another tuffie. lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, ok, no probs*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, lol, did we Jen. We do seem to be getting a few repeats now*


oh poop lol

i just can't be bothered to sift through them all!!

ok what about this one...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh i thought it was my turn

never mind, is it some kind of oriental?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

ah well I didn't know how to do it really - of course it is a classic patterned Ocicat (hopefully soon to get GCCF recognition) 

if anyone can tell me the correct way to do one of these "guess the breed" links I'd love to know!



ErbslinTrouble said:


> ocicat
> 
> but your direct link gave it away!
> 
> i also recognised the photo from the ocicat club page!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Oh i thought it was my turn
> 
> never mind, is it some kind of oriental?


oh sorry just assumed since mine was bunk that i needed to submit another to replace it! 

it's an oriental cross...


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> is it an ashera, we had it a few weeks ago,


oh and actually it's an Ashera GD (one of the hypoallergenic cats)


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> oh and actually it's an Ashera GD (one of the hypoallergenic cats)


my apologies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Why you appologising, I thought you said ashera Jen*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Why you appologising, I thought you said ashera Jen*


i did say ashera, but its a hypoallergenic one

they look the same to me, a bit hard to tell a hypoallergenic cat from a photo,lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, god, it's only a game....i'm saying nothing. To me you got it right*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> ah well I didn't know how to do it really - of course it is a classic patterned Ocicat (hopefully soon to get GCCF recognition)
> 
> if anyone can tell me the correct way to do one of these "guess the breed" links I'd love to know!


hey 

wen u pick a cat to put up for us to guess... just rename it *guess* or a number or anything other then the breed it is lol  that way people cant cheat by rite clicking ur pic and seeing wat breed it is becoz u would of renamed it .


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> my apologies


no need to appologise!  it's still an Ashera am i not aloud to point out the fact that it's a photo from the hypoallergenic cats site? sorry... good lord yall are testy sometimes!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, god, it's only a game....i'm saying nothing. To me you got it right*


she got it rite to me aswell...  how come jen didnt take her turn??? wats accuring lol ?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Right, well we'll start again.....Jen your turn to post a picture please*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Ah, OK - you can't just link to a pic on a website then 



Eolabeo said:


> hey
> 
> wen u pick a cat to put up for us to guess... just rename it *guess* or a number or anything other then the breed it is lol  that way people cant cheat by rite clicking ur pic and seeing wat breed it is becoz u would of renamed it .


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

come jen the wren  lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Ah, OK - you can't just link to a pic on a website then


i think we can follow the link lol..

just right click and save a cat breed pic u wanna put up, wether its from a website or where ever, just make sure u change the name wen saving lol....then we can guess wat it is wivout cheating .

oh, make sure u remember wat breed it is afta renaming it pmsl...coz ive forgot sometimes pmsl.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wats accuring lol ?


pmsl



Selk67U2 said:


> *Right, well we'll start again.....Jen your turn to post a picture please*


ok one cat coming up


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

ohhh good god lol


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Ah, OK - you can't just link to a pic on a website then


you can also do it this way...

when you find a pic you like right click and choose Properties. highlight and copy, Ctrl C the gif/jpeg URL then go to your new post window. scroll down to 'manage attachments' click...and a pop up window will appear (unless you have popups from here blocked) click on the box under 'Upload File from a URL' and paste,CTRL V your previously copied URL and click upload then submit your post and it will pop up on your post with a new filename. 

(p.s. the CTRL C/CTRL V was for people that might not know the shortcuts of copy and paste i'm not being condescending some people don't know it.)


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

could be hard might be easy!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Looks like my friends Norwegian Forest Jen, lol*



> then we can guess wat it is wivout cheating .


*Hehe, you don't cheat now do you Loe,*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no its not an nfc


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Looks like my friends Norwegian Forest Jen, lol*
> 
> *Hehe, you don't cheat now do you Loe,*


oh no no i dont cheat  im innocent you know lol.

does look new foresty dont it.

but my guess is....siberian cat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

or russian longhair ?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> or russian longhair ?


your getting warmer


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Turkish Angora ? Though not sure u can get them in blue, lol*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Turkish Angora ? Though not sure u can get them in blue, lol*


no , kep em coming


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Maine Coon x Norwegian, lol.*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Maine Coon x Norwegian, lol.*


no, its quite a new breed though


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Turkish Van ?*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no , it begins with N if that helps


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

nebelung?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh jen...youve gawn ofline, ahhhhhhhhh, how can u leave me in susspence like this... howwwww ???  lmao


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh jen...youve gawn ofline, ahhhhhhhhh, how can u leave me in susspence like this... howwwww ???  lmao


soz, i was knackered.

Youre correct its a nebelung your turn


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> soz, i was knackered.
> 
> Youre correct its a nebelung your turn


thats the weirdest thing eva, coz, that was gonna be my next breed of cat to put up...and i didnt even reconize it pmsl....i just see a dodgy name and put it up lol.

pick one soon, i gotta go somewhere


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry i was late putting acat up 

here ya go


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

zZzZzzZZzZ  lol..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

its not a sokoke is it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> its not a sokoke is it?


yes it is lol...damn lol ur good 
wd ur go


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG, not again lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Took some finding, so hopefully a tough one!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Is it a desert cat Jen*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Took some finding, so hopefully a tough one!
> 
> View attachment 9813
> 
> ...


Andean Mountain Cat???


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Andean Mountain Cat???


Yeah it is, I'm such a cheat...google 'jim sanderson cat' and there you go lol

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Yeah it is, I'm such a cheat...google 'jim sanderson cat' and there you go lol
> 
> x


i didnt google jim sandeson lol, neva heard of him ...i did google tho  wat i googled is my lil secret hehehe.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i didnt google jim sandeson lol, neva heard of him ...i did google tho  wat i googled is my lil secret hehehe.


It was from a copyright logo on the top pic haha

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

twinkles said:


> It was from a copyright logo on the top pic haha
> 
> x


wat pic???  and where lol  ?

edited....omg i see it now, wow im suprised i didnt pick up on that lol...mind u, evn if i did i would of said, i always do  we had alot of it up in the guess the dog lol...peeps forgot to rename bless em.

i genuinly searched that breed of cat on google...but seeing theres a name on the pic, i dont mind stepping back and let jen pick anotha .


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Took some finding, so hopefully a tough one!
> 
> View attachment 9813
> 
> ...


The first attached pic...in the top righthand corner.

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

twinkles said:


> The first attached pic...in the top righthand corner.
> 
> x


yer i see it lol...normally i spot everything which allows us to cheat lol...just so i can point it out mind u ( god that sounds like such a lie dont it ) lol.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Is it a desert cat Jen*


nope.....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Andean Mountain Cat???


Thats the one, bugga


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Thats the one, bugga


lol i got that rite away on a google search on wild cats...

but seeing twinkle pointed out a name in ur cats pic...i find it only fare u pick anotha pic and let us try again  just to show i wernt cheating lol.

ps..make sure no names are on the pic lol,,,as twinkle pointed out hehe.

so get searching girlfreind lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

You have your go

You guessed fair and square so its your turn

Thanks tho


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

sorry forgot bout my turn lol..

here ya go.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it a scottish wild cat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Is it a scottish wild cat?


not a scottish, it a european wild cat ( is that the same thing ) lol???

either way, u got wild cat, so thats good enuff for me


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> not a scottish, it a european wild cat ( is that the same thing ) lol???
> 
> either way, u got wild cat, so thats good enuff for me


Oh bugger i was hoping i was wrong, i think were running out of cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha Jen*


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Oh bugger i was hoping i was wrong, i think were running out of cats


pmsl... now u know why i let u win so easy lol 

UR TURN lmao


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl... now u know why i let u win so easy lol
> 
> UR TURN lmao


Ill try and look for a good n lol


----------



## abdecken5 (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone know a good guide to cat breeds. I want a "moggy", but im not sure exactly which breed to ask for


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A moggy is really any cat that is non-pedigree. You can find out about various breeds on internet seaches or in a general cat care type book which might give you some idea of what sort of cat you want. Good luck and I hope you find one suitable


----------



## rexywezzy (Oct 26, 2008)

is it a toyger or savanna? nice looking cat anyway!


----------



## dadan (Oct 27, 2009)

oh my,, i cant beleve it hehe.
sorry to keep u all waiting i didnt know i won lol.





.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I love this game 

Glad to see we have a new one going!


----------

